

CEO of PeerIndex appears to have purchased 20k Twitter followers - lleims
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/2709/peerindex-ceo-buying-twitter-followers/

======
yvons
that's 'influence' done right, no?

~~~
lleims
Yeah. Funniest thing of the whole situation, if true, is that it's been done
by people who are trying to measure social influence.

